# not stolen but want to trace!!



## JadeyyBabeyy (4 November 2010)

Ok so i sold my little pony a couple of months ago and shes been sold on in the kent area. we *think* possibly tenyham(sp) area and surroundings so sittingbourne/faversham.
Shes called Briar or Sweet briar 
12.2hh light dapple grey new forest 
will be 16 now.
Does any one know her? she has bald patches which are black.
i cant trace her bu passport dont know her id, she is not mcrochipped or freezemarked.


----------



## cally6008 (3 February 2011)

She is gorgeous, I think I'm in love. 

Have you tried Pet-ID Equine to see if her passport details have been updated (name is Sweet Briar, born 5-apr-1995) ?


----------



## JadeyyBabeyy (3 April 2014)

Trying to trace this little pony again.. If anyone can help.  Thank you


----------

